# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с видеокартой Nvidia GeForse 9800 GT

## x2Ermak

Доброе время суток.
Ситуация в следующем: 
Карта работала отлично, но при последней чистке компьютера заметил что переходник питания c IDE на доп. питание видеокарты поврежден... решать проблему было некогда, решил оставить все как есть, работает да и ладно.
Через неделю карточка начала сбоить, сначала слетели дрова, потом и вовсе селф-тест не проходила при старте машины, купил новый переходник, видюха запустилась, винда (Win 7 макси) залила драйвера и выдала ошибку 
"Это устройство было остановлено, поскольку оно сообщило о возникновении неполадок. (Код 43)."
Пробовал накатывать драйвера с н-видии на гефорс 9-ой серии (раньше подходили те которые заливала семерка и все отлично работало), определилась вообще как стандартная видюха.
Возможно кто-то сталкивался с похожей проблемой?

----------

